# Funniest Film Ever



## dwndrgn (Sep 30, 2003)

What is the funniest movie you've ever seen?  I mean,  you actually laughed until you cried or fell off your seat or whatever.  For me it would be a tie (and there is a common thread) the first is "A Fish Called Wanda".  I first saw it in a free showing at college and my friends moved away from me to sit in seats elsewhere because I was laughing and crying so loudly...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I still find it funny when I see it again, but never as much as the first time.

The second was "Clockwise" which I rented one Saturday afternoon many moons ago...I literally rolled off of the couch I was laughing so hard...and kept on laughing!  If you haven't seen it I highly recommend it.  This one makes me cry even when I see it over again...


----------



## Marianne (Sep 30, 2003)

What's Up Doc and Where's Papa.....both older films but still very funny.  I can't think of anything recent that was very funny, or could sustain the humor past the trailer.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh, this is easy. 

Monty Python's "Life of Brian" is the funniest comedy ever made. 

Monty Python's "Holy Grail" is a good second. Ni!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree with Brian - definitely _that_ film. There's just nothing to touch it.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 30, 2003)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I agree with Brian - definitely _that_ film. There's just nothing to touch it.


I'll agree that the Monty Python films are funny - very funny, but did you actually fall out of your seat laughing?  That is why I chose Clockwise.  Absolutely hilarious.  Has anyone seen it?  Just in case you haven't and you didn't get my comment about a similar thread between the two movies I picked - John Cleese is the star and he does a bang up job of it too.

Another funny one:
All of Me - with Lily Tomlin and Steve Martin (I can still quote the really funny scenes and I haven't seen it in years)


----------



## iKwak (Sep 30, 2003)

I can't think of one at the moment. There should be one or two.


----------



## Twelve (Oct 1, 2003)

Hard to pick one movie...Tom Hanks cracks me up, as does Martin Lawrence. Eddie Murphy tends to make me laugh.


12


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 1, 2003)

I think I have to cast another vote for "A Fish Called Wanda."  I keep trying to think of the really funny films I've seen, and this is the one that I remember with the most fondness.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 2, 2003)

Having thought some more, I remember laughing a lot at "Raising Arizona".  Oh, and also at "Oh, Brother, Where Art Thou" (which is, of course, really "The Odyssey").


----------



## mac1 (Oct 4, 2003)

*   VOLCANO!  *​


----------



## Niolani (Mar 16, 2006)

i've always thought Happy Gilmore was pretty funny, (as well as American Pie and Scary Movie but I _was_ only 16). A Fish Called Wanda is funny, I remember cracking up at it when I was 9. I think Uncle Buck is one of the funniest movies ever, it's such a classic, I love when the boy comes down as says " He's cooking our garbage". There are others, just gotta think of them.
wow, there was an edit button. Remembered another one, Ghostbusters. It cracked me up as a kid and I still find it funny. "Good plan Ray, Get her!


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

*For me it was 'Young Frankenstein'.  I also enjoyed 'Who framed Roger Rabbit', I remember the first time I saw it, I didn't think it was that funny, but I watched it again last year and I didn't stop laughing!. 

I also think Shark Tale is really funny, especially Sykes voiced by Martin Scorsese, very funny!  


*


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 16, 2006)

_Airplane! _is definitely one of the funniest movies I've ever seen, along with the Python movies and the South Park movie.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Airplane.
As much as I love Monty Python (and it's a lot) I never laughed so much in my life as the first time I saw Airplane, and to a lesser extent, Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 16, 2006)

Of recent times, I have to put in 40 Year Old Virgin, I laughed all the way through, simple humour, yes, but I liked it a _lot_.

I also love Young Frankenstein, Stir Crazy, Airplane... 

The Naked Guns are always good for a laugh, the South Park Movie was just class, American Pie 1, 2 & 3 had me laughing so much I snorted more than was necessary but couldn't stop myself!

I've not seen the Monty Python's or Blazing Saddles - much to my dad's and partner's dissatisfaction - but I do plan to at some point in my life!

xx


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 16, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Of recent times, I have to put in 40 Year Old Virgin, I laughed all the way through, simple humour, yes, but I liked it a _lot_.
> 
> I also love Young Frankenstein, Stir Crazy, Airplane...
> 
> ...



*I haven't see Blazing Saddles either, much to my husband's horror*


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 16, 2006)

*I love the film Idle Hands, very funny.   

Anyone else seen it?*


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 16, 2006)

Another vote for  LIfe of Brian and Holy Grail. I dont think theres much ive laughed at as much at as the The Knights Who Say Ni and Biggus Dickus sections the first time I saw them. Up In Smoke with Cheech and Chong has its moments too.


----------



## jackokent (Mar 16, 2006)

The Gods Must be Crazy, if anyone remembers it.


----------



## Nokia (Mar 16, 2006)

I think Airplane was pretty funny, as well as the Naked Gun series. Not sure if it's the funni_est_. It's my vote for now though.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 17, 2006)

Stenevor said:
			
		

> Another vote for  LIfe of Brian and Holy Grail. I dont think theres much ive laughed at as much



*That goes for me too.

These films cannot be beaten, there are no films these days that compare to the Montys stuff...

Holy Grail is my favorite ever, watched it a million times and it is still just as humorous.*


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 17, 2006)

There were several films mentioned that I really enjoyed. "Blazing Saddles", "Young Frankenstein", "Holy Grail", "Oh, Brother where art thou." "Snatch" was hilarious also. I also got a big kick out of "the Gods must be Crazy".


----------



## Geiden (Mar 17, 2006)

Pretty much anything with Adam Sandler cracks me up (With the exception of waterboy of course)
Space Balls was also one of the big ones.

*"May the shwartz be with you"*​


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 17, 2006)

Stir Crazy, Blazing Saddles, Life of Brian or Young Frankenstein for me as classics.  Some newer films that I find hilarious are American Pie 1 & 2 (the wedding was ok, but not half as good as the first two.  Haven't seen Band Camp yet, but that looks pretty dire).  Grosse Point Blank and High Fidelity are both good too - big fan of John Cussack.  See No Evil, Hear No Evil's another classic.  The Great Outdoors and Planes, Trains and Automobiles are both good John Candy films, along with Uncle Buck.  Ooops, nearly forgot Ferris Bueller's Day Off!  And Scrooged - Bill Murray at his best.  Team America - Jesus, I nearly split open watching that!


----------



## polymath (Mar 17, 2006)

I love The Odd Couple. But it's hard to beat Python.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 17, 2006)

Some combination of Python, Young Frankenstien, Blazzing Saddles and Airplane deserve to be the top 5 so some other honerable mentions  

_Groundhog Day_
_Raising Arizona_
_Dirty Rotten Scoundrels_
_The Castle_: Aussie movie that may or may not translate well overseas. Every country/culture has them the 'it's so funny because its true' movies.
_The princess bride_- Maybe not Hilariously funny but no matter how many times I've watched this it makes me giggle. Great script delivered to perfection.
_Ace Ventura: Pet Detective_- I'm sorry it's hardly a classic but man did it make me laugh.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 17, 2006)

The Holy Grail and Blazing Saddles, for me. 
Couldn't choose between them.

Popular choices, it looks like, but I'm happy to jump on those bandwagons.


----------



## Niolani (Mar 17, 2006)

yes, I've seen idle hands, it was pretty funny. 
Oh, yeah, The Castle "We're going to Bonnydoon", so funny, my in laws are a bit like them but more sour.
Ace Ventura is so funny! I also laughed my head off at Cable Guy, especially when they're at that theme restaurant and Jim Carey charges at him like a bull.
My little cousins and I always cracked up at Mighty Ducks 2, that smart ass kid with all his sayings, "Hey Goldburg, I bet if that puck was a cheeseburger you'd catch it!"
Once we rented out M.Night.Shimalayan's Unbreakable and in it's extra features, it had a scene from a movie he made as a kid. I must of spent an hour watching and playing it back, laughing hysterically all the while. I would love to see the full version.


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 18, 2006)

_The funniest movie I've ever seen has to be Rat Race. I laughed so hard, I was crying and rolling on the floor! This movie is FREAKING HILARIOUS! YOU MUST SEE IT! Highlights being every scene with Mr. Bean. I can watch this movie dozens of times and every time I still die laughing!!!_


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 18, 2006)

Caretaker66 said:
			
		

> _The funniest movie I've ever seen has to be Rat Race. I laughed so hard, I was crying and rolling on the floor! This movie is FREAKING HILARIOUS! YOU MUST SEE IT! Highlights being every scene with Mr. Bean. I can watch this movie dozens of times and every time I still die laughing!!!_


 
Maybe not the best but it certainly had its moments.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 18, 2006)

*Rat Race was funny, expesh the bit where they stole Hitlers car and were driving down the road and ended up in a war convention with all the veterans... brillient.*


----------



## Cyril (Mar 20, 2006)

For me, it's *There's Something About Mary*, one of the funniest films I ever seen. But *A fish called Wanda* and Monthy Pyton's films are also near my top. There's also some french comic movies like *Les visiteurs* (only the first one, the others are very bad movies).


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cyril said:
			
		

> For me, it's *There's Something About Mary*, one of the funniest films I ever seen.


I'd forgotton about that one. That had us rolling in the aisles at the theater. THe other ones that had that effect on me were "the Blues Brothers"and "Bad Santa." Both were a great one time gut buster.


----------



## direghost (Mar 21, 2006)

The Jerk is a classic, one of the funniest ever.  Being There is sort of more subtle, pessimistic humour.  

It is hard to top Life of Brian though.


----------



## orionsixwings (Mar 21, 2006)

Galaxy Quest, Mouse Hunt, Dumb And Dumber, Pirates Of The Caribbean, Death Becomes Her


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 21, 2006)

*I watched Dirty Work a couple of weeks back that was very funny.

Anyone else seen it?*


----------



## cornelius (Mar 22, 2006)

who thinks ace ventura is great?


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 22, 2006)

_Dirty Work-_uggggh...awful movie


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 22, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> who thinks ace ventura is great?


 
I do and I even found 2 funny but then I'm easy to please!!  

xx


----------



## cornelius (Mar 22, 2006)

so that makes two of us


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 22, 2006)

was never a fan of jim carey but i did enjoy dumb and dumber but the follow up/prequal was awful I also liked Bruce Almighty especally the bedroom/bathroom scene


----------



## Cyril (Mar 23, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> [...] other ones that had that effect on me were "the Blues Brothers"and "Bad Santa."


Perhaps I should watch *Bad Santa*. I agree with *The Blues brothers*, a good piece of humour.



			
				Adasunshine said:
			
		

> I do and I even found 2 funny but then I'm easy to please!!


There's some very funny scenes in the second *Ace Ventura*. The monastery is a great moment... but the whole movie is IMHO very bad. But the first Ace Ventura is a good Jim Carrey... very good one indeed.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 23, 2006)

Somehow I forgot to mention the truly funniest movie of all time-_Trading Places _with Dan Aykroyd and Eddie Murphy.  Well-written and performed with very few cheap laughs.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 23, 2006)

the films of ace ventura aren't supposed to be any " good", only funny


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah Trading Places is a classic.

Randolph Duke:Mother always said you were greedy.
Mortimer Duke:She meant it as a complement.


----------



## Niolani (Mar 24, 2006)

I must say Ace Ventura 2 did have one of the funniest moments I've seen, when he escapes out the backside of the rhino.


----------



## pgmatg (Mar 24, 2006)

Mrs. Doubtfire
Prisoner of the Caucasus


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 24, 2006)

Eightlegged Freaks, hands down.


----------



## tiny99 (Mar 25, 2006)

surprised spinal tap hasn't had a mention.....well........ it has now


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 26, 2006)

tiny99 said:
			
		

> surprised spinal tap hasn't had a mention.....well........ it has now


 
I gave it an eleven.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 26, 2006)

Ace Ventura 2 still has my vote for funniest film, can`t remember when I last laughed that much


----------



## direghost (Mar 26, 2006)

I forgot to add another favorite of mine--Strange Brew.  Best retelling of Hamlet ever...haha


----------

